# Take furniture or buy new?



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

We're going out to Portugal in October for a 6-12 months to see whether we like the country enough to settle there. The question we are asking ourselves is: should we take our furniture with us, incurring storage and future shipping costs or sell it off here and buy new there. Is furniture comparable in price in England and Portugal?

Thanks for any advice

Beverley


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If it's any good...bring it! You will save thousands.


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*furniture*

Hi beverly i agree whith silvers if you have good furniture bring it whith you its not cheap here for good furniture, we hired our own van and my husband drove it over, but if tou have to store it ,i would store it there and bring it over if and when you decide if your going to stay ,because in the winter, we get humidity here and the place you may store your things might get damp. 
diane


----------

